# Touchpad seems completely dead- any fix?



## JoeRude (Oct 2, 2012)

I installed CM9 a few weeks ago and it seemed to be working okay. Just an issue with wifi not working occassionally, just a restart to getting it going again.

This weekend it wouldn't start up at all.
- No lights or response when plugged into the wall charger. I checked the wall charger and it charges my phone. I left the TP plugged in all night.
- No response from the tablet or computer when plugged into the computer. I tried multiple USB cables and multiple computers.
- No combination of buttons pushed to startup worked. I researched here, HP, and other places for bottom combos to try.
- I tried WebOS Doctor but it didn't acknowledge my TP was attached.

Any thoughts on what's wrong with it? Was it CM9 related or is it hardware related? The USB cord, when plugged in, seems a little loose in the socket on the TP. I tried moving it around gently while plugged into the computer and wall charger but I didn't see any response.

It is still under warranty and for $15 HP will take it in and fix it. But will I run into any problems because I have CM9 installed?

Thanks


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

JoeRude said:


> I installed CM9 a few weeks ago and it seemed to be working okay. Just an issue with wifi not working occassionally, just a restart to getting it going again.
> 
> This weekend it wouldn't start up at all.
> - No lights or response when plugged into the wall charger. I checked the wall charger and it charges my phone. I left the TP plugged in all night.
> ...


Only one way to find out, send it in. Do not tell them you installed Android.


----------



## colt223 (Apr 19, 2012)

Might sound toooo simple, but did you try a different USB cable? My TP is very very picky about cables, even one that worked yesterday may not work today. It has happened to me a couple times.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

colt223 said:


> Might sound toooo simple, but did you try a different USB cable? My TP is very very picky about cables, even one that worked yesterday may not work today. It has happened to me a couple times.


He did say he tried multiple usb cables in his OP.









Payback!!! I would say J/K, but nevertells doesn't speak 'abbreviationese'...


----------



## colt223 (Apr 19, 2012)

haha, you got me! I didn't see that.
Maybe the USB port on the TP went bad, hopefully you can get it fixed/replaced.
I think its crazy that installing android voids your warranty for hardware problems. makes no sense.


----------



## JoeRude (Oct 2, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Only one way to find out, send it in. Do not tell them you installed Android.


That's my plan if I can't figure it out.

I'll see if I can round up more USB cords to try. Not sure that this is the issue but Its about the only thing I can test at this point.

Just out of curiousity is the USB connection normally very snug on the TP? My BB phone connection isn't very tight. Thanks


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Its best to use the normal charger. Might also want to check and make sure your charger end is locked in place, if it comes loose and the contacts do not touch it wont charge the TouchPad. The end where it goes into the socket twists off so you can replace it with other adapter types, make sure it's twisted and locked.


----------



## ron64 (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably a long shot, but if you know anyone who has a Touchstone you could try that. That would let you know whether it's a problem with the USB connector.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ron64 said:


> Probably a long shot, but if you know anyone who has a Touchstone you could try that. That would let you know whether it's a problem with the USB connector.


I have seen folks post that they managed to get their TP charging again using a TouchStone when all else failed and once they did, normal charging methods still worked. It just pays to be diligent and not let one's TP discharge to zero. I also continue to promote the theory of not trusting TouchStones for every day charging. I have read many posts that said that even though the charging symbol appeared, their TP discharged to zero after remaining on their TouchStone overnight. I would suggest that after placing one's TP on a TS, use a program like Battery Monitor Widget to verify that a positive charge is taking place.


----------



## gfd105 (Oct 4, 2012)

Plug it in like you normally would to charge it. Hold down the home button (at the bottom center of the front) and the power button. Hold it in for a very very long time and you will see the dead battery symbol flash on the screen. Do this 2-3 times until the charging symbol stays on. My wife just did this to hers last week and this got it going. Good luck!


----------



## doorunrun (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello All,
The same sort of thing happened to my TP about a week ago. I tried a lot of different things and the last one was to have it connected to the wall charger and press and hold down on the power button, then rapidly press the Home button for 30-40 seconds. OR, was it the other way around? There's some threads of this on WebOS site. I had Batter Monitor Widget installed and I checked it after going through the rituals of button pushing. BMW reported there had been hardly any battery drain and it was at about 60% charge. There did not seem to be any reason why it locked up like that. BTW, I was running CM9 with I think the 9/16 nightly. It's been pretty stable since the incident....but I'm being very protective of it and completely power it down when not using it. Cheers!


----------



## jacobc22 (Oct 5, 2012)

I had the exact problem. The HP Charger was the probelm


----------



## epid342 (Sep 16, 2012)

Have you tried twisting the end loose and then back tight to be sure it is locked in proper position? Sometimes the connecters in the charger get loose. You twist and return to position and it should work. I had to do at least twice already when I notice the touchpad not charging.

Edit: I forgot to mention to not send in the touchpad with cm installed b/c HP will charge you 200 something dollars according to some forum post, if they find that you installed any third party OS on it. It is the internet, but it seems to be consistent with warranty terms so I woudlnt' do it.


----------



## just4sc (Aug 17, 2011)

I and a few others have sent it back and did not have an issue....we just did not mention that we installed cm on it. Just tell them that you went to the webos forums and tried all the recommended "tricks". Good luck!


----------



## JoeRude (Oct 2, 2012)

Just want to post to follow up. I sent the TP in to HP. A couple weeks later I received a TP back. I don't know what was wrong with it or even if its my original TP or not. I called but was told that its against their policy tell me what was wrong with it or if they returned the same one. I did received some unintelligibles emails from them during the process.

So, I'm left wondering if it was a hardware issue or an Android issue. I really want to install Android as I don't like using it without but I don't want to kill it again either. Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## michaelsreign (Nov 20, 2011)

JoeRude said:


> Just want to post to follow up. I sent the TP in to HP. A couple weeks later I received a TP back. I don't know what was wrong with it or even if its my original TP or not. I called but was told that its against their policy tell me what was wrong with it or if they returned the same one. I did received some unintelligibles emails from them during the process.
> 
> So, I'm left wondering if it was a hardware issue or an Android issue. I really want to install Android as I don't like using it without but I don't want to kill it again either. Any advice? Thanks!


I have already sent back a 32 GB Touchpad running CM9 with the 'dreaded' white question mark in the battery symbol, bc my daughter let it completely die too many times. 2nd Touchpad and dead again....Its just dead, no symbol, so Im pretty sure eventually I will have this one up and running, but my opinion?... There are definately charging issues with the usb port, and the Touchstone not being 100% dependable. Coupled that with the CM9 kernal with a known battery glitch if you let it die, and its a recipe for disaster unless you are going to be VERY careful with it. That being said, I dont think CM7 has the same issue with the dead battery, at least not in my experience (close to a year). I think you could safely run CM7 with a good launcher, like TSF Shell. TSF Shell is very stable now. Ive been using it through almost every version and its an amazing launcher. I dont even care that my Thunderbolt and Nook Tablet arent running CM9 bc TSF Shell is so different. Anyway.. thats my two cents..hope it helps..


----------

